# First attempt at a burrito.



## gmc2003 (Sep 14, 2019)

Well I went and did it this past labor day weekend, and I had mixed results. I started off making a seasoning mix of chili powder, cumin, garlic powder, salt, paprika, and black pepper. A little over a tablespoon of each.  Then I made some fried rice with diced tomato, and added the leftover seasoning to the rice. I used shrimp for the protein.

Here's the shrimp on the skewers all seasoned up. I had a few extra so I wrapped them in partially cooked bacon.







Out onto the kettle 






 Start of the burrito making process:






...and the foldover:







These tasted fine, but they needed something else - maybe a sauce(slap myself in the head). 

What I didn't eat that night I mixed up with some Tony C's the next day and fried it up. Now that tasted really good. 

Thanks for taking a peek at my first attempt. I will try it again when the wife has forgotten about this attempt. 

Chris


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 14, 2019)

Those look mighty fine from here Chris.  I'll take 4, with a sack of nachos!

Dave


----------



## tropics (Sep 14, 2019)

Maybe a splash of salsa or a picante 
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 14, 2019)

Nothin wrong with that at all . Personally , I like some cold crunch with the warm . Thin slice of radish and carrots or some un dressed slaw . 
I'm lookin at the shrimp and rice , making my mouth water . 
Nice job .


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 14, 2019)

Yep, little picante or similar and ya got a winner...


----------



## bradger (Sep 14, 2019)

tropics said:


> Maybe a splash of salsa or a picante
> Richie


I think a nice mango salsa would be great.


----------



## siege (Sep 14, 2019)

I like a smear of simmered refried black beans, thinned with some bacon fat on the tortilla before the other ingredients, and a little cotija cheese grated over that. The mango or peach salsa sounds good,too.
 Your fillings look delicious !


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 14, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Those look mighty fine from here Chris.  I'll take 4, with a sack of nachos!
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave, I think this may be one that looks better then it tastes. It was missing something that would pull it all together. Individually everything tasted great - together not so much.



tropics said:


> Maybe a splash of salsa or a picante
> Richie



Thanks Richie, I've had Salsa, but never Picante. Is it similar to salsa minus the chunks? 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nothin wrong with that at all . Personally , I like some cold crunch with the warm . Thin slice of radish and carrots or some un dressed slaw .
> I'm lookin at the shrimp and rice , making my mouth water .
> Nice job .



That's something my wife said. There wasn't anything in the burrito to break up the texture. Would radish and carrots go with rice and shrimp. Never even crossed my mind. Thanks for the like and compliment Chop. Oh yeah I forgot to mention. Your 100% correct(from my previous post) slightly cooking the taco shell made a big difference. 



Winterrider said:


> Yep, little picante or similar and ya got a winner...



Thanks Winter, I'll give it a go. I've never tried picante before. So that will be an experiment. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 14, 2019)

bradger said:


> I think a nice mango salsa would be great.



Thanks Bradger, I've never tried a mango in my life. I've seen them just never tried one. Is it similar to anything else? 



siege said:


> I like a smear of simmered refried black beans, thinned with some bacon fat on the tortilla before the other ingredients, and a little cotija cheese grated over that. The mango or peach salsa sounds good,too.
> Your fillings look delicious !



That sounds good to me also Siege. However I wanted to stay away from beans on this one. My wife had just made a big batch of my grandmothers baked beans, and I was kinda beaned out. I will try the peach salsa. That's a flavor profile I really enjoy and would give me that crunch factor.

Chris.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Would radish and carrots go with rice and shrimp.


With fish or sea food tacos , I like it . My son does fish tacos , just using frozen fish filets . He mixes up sour cream , mayo and a little hot sauce . Then some undressed slaw . ( or shredded carrots and cabbage ) We do rice on the side .
I use Chiles rice recipe . It's fantastic .

I like thin sliced radish on mine also .


----------



## tropics (Sep 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Dave, I think this may be one that looks better then it tastes. It was missing something that would pull it all together. Individually everything tasted great - together not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/search?q=Sal...ome..69i57.12888j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> With fish or sea food tacos , I like it . My son does fish tacos , just using frozen fish filets . He mixes up sour cream , mayo and a little hot sauce . Then some undressed slaw . ( or shredded carrots and cabbage ) We do rice on the side .
> I use Chiles rice recipe . It's fantastic .
> 
> I like thin sliced radish on mine also .



Thanks Chop will give it a go next time. I also just thought of using apple slivers to add some crunch. Kinda shoestring the apple. 



tropics said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=Salsa+or+picante+?&rlz=1C1GYPO_enUS774US774&oq=Salsa+or+picante+?&aqs=chrome..69i57.12888j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



Thank you Richie for the link. I guess picante sauce is out. The wife doesn't like heat. I'll probably go with a mild salsa and use the blender to get rid of the chunks.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2019)

@jcam222 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2019)

If that's what a "Burrito" looks like, I'll take 3 of them, please!!
I'm not proud, I can heat up some BBQ sauce mixed with some "Franks" for "Dunking".
Nice Job, Chris!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> If that's what a "Burrito" looks like, I'll take 3 of them, please!!
> I'm not proud, I can heat up some BBQ sauce mixed with some "Franks" for "Dunking".
> Nice Job, Chris!!
> Like.
> ...



Thank you Bear, I'm not sure it qualifies as a real burrito, but it's my take on one. Hopefully I'll get better at this Mexican food cooking.

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Looks good Chris.

Like!

I like mild salsa and shredded cheese on mine....

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Looks good Chris.
> 
> Like!
> 
> ...



A mild salsa is what I'll be using next. I thought about cheese and had some in the fridge, but I was afraid it would cover-up the taste of the shrimp. Thanks for the like and comments appreciated them.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Thank you Bear, I'm not sure it qualifies as a real burrito, but it's my take on one. Hopefully I'll get better at this Mexican food cooking.
> 
> Chris




And I thought they were Tiny Sombrero Wearing Donkeys!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> And I thought they were Tiny Sombrero Wearing Donkeys!
> 
> Bear



One will never know...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2019)

The Burritos look good and you are off to a great start. I agree with Radishes and another option for crunch, Shredded Cabbage is common in Tacos and Burritos. I like to add Cilantro, Pico and Sour Cream with Guacamole on the Side...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Burritos look good and you are off to a great start. I agree with Radishes and another option for crunch, Shredded Cabbage is common in Tacos and Burritos. I like to add Cilantro, Pico and Sour Cream with Guacamole on the Side...JJ



Thanks chef JJ, I like both cabbage and radishes, but never thought about combining them together with shrimp and rice. The side also sounds like something I'll have to add to the next round. 

Chris


----------



## tallbm (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey great start!

Don't get discouraged you only have 2 things in your burrito so it can only get better :D

I'm in board with the salsa mild or not just get some in there.
Don't worry about one flavor overtaking another.  When putting the right kinds of items in the burrito they all compliment one another for a flavor explosion of diversity with synergy!

You have a meat and rice, try adding these:

Cheese
Salsa (has onion, garlic, cilantro, and a little bit of squeezed lime juice)
Sour Cream

Here are some other additions you can add as you work up to what you do and do not like from the stuff above:

Pico de Gallo (diced tomato, onion, jalpeno, cilantro, garlic, and/or other stuff)
Avocado or Guacamole
Grilled Onions and/or Bell Pepper
Refried beans, well seasoned Pinto Beans, well seasoned Black Beans, or Ranch Style Beans (they are already well seasoned out of the can) - to me this is almost a must in every burrito but not every one has access to good pinto or black beans or makes them
Squeeze some lime juice from a lime wedge into it

No matter what try this to DRASTICALLY improve your tortilla.
Put a flat nonstick skillet on the burner on like med-high heat. Put your store bought tortillas on it and let it warm up and start getting darker and just a hair crispy.  Don't worry if you get it too crispy and it breaks when rolling, it is still perfectly edible AND will taste 100 times better than not doing this approach.
Don't be afraid to fork and knife the thing if it gets loaded up, the flavor is what you are going for not pure edibility with your hands :D


Finally if you want to make the simplest and one of the BEST burritos, get some good refried beans and heat them up in a little pot.  Warm up a tortilla the way I mention above.  When the beans are done/ready and piping hot take your torilla and lay it out.  Put a good amount of refried beans on the tortilla and spread it all over the tortilla with a spoon.  Then put a hefty amount of good EXTRA Sharp or just Sharp cheddar inside the tortilla.  Roll that sucker up.  Eat when the beans are not going to burn your mouth hahaha and be prepared to be amazed!!!!
You can apply a hot sauce to the outside  or onto the area you bite over and over for more taste but it may not need it. 


I hope this info helps and enjoy experimenting! :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 18, 2019)

Responses in red:

Hey great start!

Don't get discouraged you only have 2 things in your burrito so it can only get better :D

I'm not discouraged at all, I'm looking forward to getting better at this style of cooking, and starting on the first rung on the ladder is my style. 

I'm in board with the salsa mild or not just get some in there.
Don't worry about one flavor overtaking another.  When putting the right kinds of items in the burrito they all compliment one another for a flavor explosion of diversity with synergy!

I totally forgot about adding a sauce to these. I did intend on doing that. The right combo is what I'm shooting for. I can't help but worry about one flavor overpowering another. I'm still a newbie to how Mexican flavors go together. 


You have a meat and rice, try adding these:

Cheese
Salsa (has onion, garlic, cilantro, and a little bit of squeezed lime juice)
Sour Cream

Here are some other additions you can add as you work up to what you do and do not like from the stuff above:

Pico de Gallo (diced tomato, onion, jalpeno, cilantro, garlic, and/or other stuff)
Avocado or Guacamole
Grilled Onions and/or Bell Pepper
Refried beans, well seasoned Pinto Beans, well seasoned Black Beans, or Ranch Style Beans (they are already well seasoned out of the can) - to me this is almost a must in every burrito but not every one has access to good pinto or black beans or makes them
Squeeze some lime juice from a lime wedge into it
Check, I originally wanted to go with a pulled smoked chuck steak and re-fried beans. Plans changed and I had to switch to shrimp. I've never had guacamole or Avocado so I'll have to try that out first separately. 

No matter what try this to DRASTICALLY improve your tortilla.
Put a flat nonstick skillet on the burner on like med-high heat. Put your store bought tortillas on it and let it warm up and start getting darker and just a hair crispy.  Don't worry if you get it too crispy and it breaks when rolling, it is still perfectly edible AND will taste 100 times better than not doing this approach.
Don't be afraid to fork and knife the thing if it gets loaded up, the flavor is what you are going for not pure edibility with your hands :D

I didn't heat it up on skillet, but I did heat it up on the grill. Maybe I should have went a tad longer. 


Finally if you want to make the simplest and one of the BEST burritos, get some good refried beans and heat them up in a little pot.  Warm up a tortilla the way I mention above.  When the beans are done/ready and piping hot take your torilla and lay it out.  Put a good amount of refried beans on the tortilla and spread it all over the tortilla with a spoon.  Then put a hefty amount of good EXTRA Sharp or just Sharp cheddar inside the tortilla.  Roll that sucker up.  Eat when the beans are not going to burn your mouth hahaha and be prepared to be amazed!!!!
You can apply a hot sauce to the outside  or onto the area you bite over and over for more taste but it may not need it.

This is close to what my original plan was to be. However my wife just made a big batch of my grandmothers baked beans, and well I was just beaned out at the time. The next one will be close to this. 


I hope this info helps and enjoy experimenting! :)

It was and I will - for sure.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2019)

Mexican Salsas can range from simple to something like Mole Pablano with 2 Dozen ingredients. Example...

*Flame Roasted Salsa*

8 oz Ripe Roma Tomatoes, about 3.
1-2 ea *Jalapeños (or 1-2 Canned Chipotle's)
2-3 ea Lrg Cloves Garlic, peeled
1 ea Small Onion, peeled
A Handful of Cilantro Leaves
1/2tsp Oregano
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1/2tsp Salt

Place the Veggies on a baking sheet. 
Place the tray 4 inches below your Broiler and Broil, turning occasionally, until Blistered and Splotchy Black, about 5 minutes. A Veggies Basket on your Grill works too.
Remove from heat and let cool enough to handle. Cut the Root from the Onion and Seed the Jalapeño , if desired. 
Place all in a Blender, cover, and Puree.
Adjust thickness, as desired, with a little water if needed. 
Adjust Seasoning and Serve. 
Store in the Refer for 3-5 days.
MAKES about 2 Cups.
NOTE*: If you don't want any Heat, substitute an Anaheim or Pablano Chile for the Jalapeño. A small can of, drained, Green Chiles, works as well.  All these have Good Flavor but generally no Heat.

Guacamole is easy to make but the Avocados have to be PERFECTLY Ripe and unless your Grocery labels them when they are ready, it takes a bit of practice to get it right by Feel. When squeezed gently with your Thumb, the skin should yield, slightly, then the whole thing feels firm like a Tennis Ball. Any harder, it's a day or two, under ripe, any softer and it's too far gone. 
Make sure the brown spot where the Avocado attached to the Stem is intact. If missing the meat will be streaky Brown from oxidation. Can be eaten but don't look so nice.
In any event, there is some really good Prepared Guacamole available in half pint containers near the Cold Salad Dressing in the Produce Isle. Or on shelf by the Cheese, Sour Cream, etc...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Sep 18, 2019)

With the list of stuff I provided don't worry about anything hurting the flavor, you can't go wrong with all of that or any combo of it.  The only thing that might go wrong is not having enough tortilla to roll it all up.  In this case fold it and you have a soft taco hahaha.

Grilling the tortillas is good to go.  You will know you are improving it as you cook that styrofoam taste out of the tortilla but getting it cooked more by it showing more dark spots, darker spots, and getting the signs that it is getting a little crisp.  This will much improve things.

Keep experimenting.  The good thing is that burritos and tacos can be made with just about any combination of the stuff I mention so it really makes life easy and things tasty even when you only have a few of the ingredients to apply lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2019)

If you are worried about the Tortillas breaking...Toast them as described above but then Stack them on a plate, cover with a " Barely Damp" Dish Towel and hold until needed on the lowest, 150+/-, oven temp. They will have that great toasty cooked flavor, but stay soft and pliable...JJ


----------



## S-met (Sep 19, 2019)

Sky's the limit. And minor variations and you can have a variety of Mexican dishes. Sorry to photo-bomb your thread, just get excited sometimes.
Roll them up and line em in a baking pan. Smother with a thick spicy tomorrow sauce, top with cheese and bake it. Call it enchiladas.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Chicken fajitas with sauteed onions and bells (can roll into a burrito like my wife or taco-style with corn tortillas for me).





Leftover fajitas become breakfast. Crack an egg and wisk. Fry in a skillet as your keto-friendly tortilla.





Top with sour cream and salsa verde and sprinkle with cheese.






And if you are feeling adventurous, fusion Mexican with your smoked goodness. Left, Smoked chicken enchiladas with roasted salsa verde.
middle front, smoked pork belly street tacos with habanero mango salsa, cilantro lime rice and thai red curry butternut puree, smoked babba ghanoush and a tziki sauce.
Right. Smoked chuck crostini, thai butternut puree.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Guacamole is easy to make but the Avocados have to be PERFECTLY Ripe and unless your Grocery labels them when they are ready, it takes a bit of practice to get it right by Feel. When squeezed gently with your Thumb, the skin should yield, slightly, then the whole thing feels firm like a Tennis Ball. Any harder, it's a day or two, under ripe, any softer and it's too far gone.



I think I'll try the premade to start, and work my way up to making it. 

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

Heck I'd eat those in a heartbeat.
But to jazz them up next time try some pico de gio, fire roasted passilla or jap peppers, charred green onions, cojita cheese, creme or sour cream, avocado slices or guacamole, chopped cilantro and 50/50 mix of finely grated Jack and sharp cheddar cheese and some whole black beans, then slather on the TX Pete, and a good squeeze of fresh lime......good eats right there brother.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

tallbm said:


> With the list of stuff I provided don't worry about anything hurting the flavor, you can't go wrong with all of that or any combo of it. The only thing that might go wrong is not having enough tortilla to roll it all up. In this case fold it and you have a soft taco hahaha.



I've always wanted one of those big round burrito's you see on the tele. Store bought tortillas that size aren't available around here(at least not that I've seen). I'll have to try and make my own after a few more experiments. The burritos I made were about the size of the ones you find in the freezer section of the local grocer. 



S
 S-met
 no problems with the photo bomb. Those look really good and I get a visual as well. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

forktender said:


> Heck I'd eat those in a heartbeat.
> But to jazz them up next time try some pico de gio, fire roasted passilla or jap peppers, charred green onions, cojita cheese, creme or sour cream, avocado slices or guacamole, chopped cilantro and 50/50 mix of finely grated cheese and some whole black beans, then slather on the TX Pete, and a good squeeze of fresh lime......good eats right there brother.



Thanks fork, It sounds really good, but now I have to go back to google and find out what some of that stuff is - pico de gio, passilla, tx pete. My wife is sensitive to heat so I have to stay on the milder side of things. Think Wise BBQ potato chip heat. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> NOTE*: If you don't want any Heat, substitute an Anaheim or Pablano Chile for the Jalapeño. A small can of, drained, Green Chiles, works as well. All these have Good Flavor but generally no Heat.



This would be more of what I could get away with. I like to bring on the heat, but the wife is another story. Our tastes bud differences make it hard to season food in some instances. 

Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

The great thing about making most Mexican food is most of the things mentioned above are condiments and can either be put on or left off to each person's taste.
When I make taco's or burrito's I have a spread of small bowls with each ingredient separated so everyone can pick and choose what they want on theirs, it makes for a fun meal to share with everyone. Oh, I forgot sliced black olives as well. I mainly use 12'' tortillas but around here in CA there is a Mexican store every 2 miles not kidding, so when I want a big jumbo I just go pick up a pack of the 16 or 18'' tort's.

Pasilla =Pablano pepper.

Pico de gio= Salsa made from diced fresh or fire roasted tomatoes , white or red onion, chopped cilantro, roasted garlic and Jap or pasilla peppers if you'd like and fresh squeezed lemon and lime, salt and pepper. You can cheat by picking up a can or two of Rotel and jazzing it up.

Tx Pete= pepper sauce like Frank's, Tobacco, any other red LA pepper sauce.


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

Edited in the wrong place, sorry.
I guess we can't delete our own posts anymore..........weird!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks Fork, you just saved me about a half hour of research.

Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

Once again I can't freak'in sleep and I'm dreaming of food.......LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

WOW I just noticed your in Cali. It's what 2:30 am there?

Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

Yep, we keep weird hours, because my wife works night shift at the ER. so it's not weird to see me on forums in the middle of the night.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

That's one tough job she has especially the overnighter. More power to her and you. I did the overnight for about 8 years where I work. I won't go back to it. Living on 4hrs sleep wasn't living for me.

Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

She loves it, she works 4, 10's to 12's and gets 3 full days off per week. I'm retired and I've always been a night owl, so it works out pretty good for us. Personally I hated working night shifts, I couldn't do it for long, she's been working them for the past 10 years.
Dan


----------



## bradger (Sep 19, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Grilling the tortillas is good to go. You will know you are improving it as you cook that styrofoam taste out of the tortilla but getting it cooked more by it showing more dark spots, darker spots, and getting the signs that it is getting a little crisp. This will much improve things.


I agree heating the tortilla is a must.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

bradger said:


> I agree heating the tortilla is a must.



I agree bradger. I heated the tortilla up for the first time on this one. It was better, however I need to let it go a little longer from what everyone here is telling me.

Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

I like them throw them on the burner to heat them up. I love the char they get from the burner. Then I'll stack them in a pie pan covered with a warm barely moist towel to keep them warm. They stay warm for a good amount of time that way.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

forktender said:


> I like them throw them on the burner to heat them up. I love the char they get from the burner. Then I'll stack them in a pie pan covered with a warm barely moist towel to keep them warm. They stay warm for a good amount of time that way.



The moist towel idea is the same advise Chef JJ gave me in an earlier post. We have a gas stove so I think I'll stick with heating them up on the grill(if it's going) or go with Chops idea of using a flat pan. I don't want our tortillas taking the shape of our stoves grate.

Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> The moist towel idea is the same advise Chef JJ gave me in an earlier post. We have a gas stove so I think I'll stick with heating them up on the grill(if it's going) or go with Chops idea of using a flat pan. I don't want our tortillas taking the shape of our stoves grate.
> 
> Chris


Do you know what's funny is I didn't read through the whole thread until just a second ago. I was laughing at how similar Chef Jimmy's and my tastes are when it comes to Mexican food.


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> The moist towel idea is the same advise Chef JJ gave me in an earlier post. We have a gas stove so I think I'll stick with heating them up on the grill(if it's going) or go with Chops idea of using a flat pan. I don't want our tortillas taking the shape of our stoves grate.
> 
> Chris


I have a gas stove as well, and love the char it gives the tort's. And it literally takes about 10 seconds for each side.
I throw them directly on the burner on high until they start to smoke a bit then turn with tongs and do the same, then into the pie pan, actually I have a tortilla warmer that has a lid, I put a moist cloth napkin into it to keep them nice and limber and warm. You could do the same on the grill.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 19, 2019)

That burrito looks great Chris!

If you are in a pinch or don't have the time they make some pretty good pre-made commercial sauces at the store. Taco bell has a pretty good line. I keep a bottle of their chipotle sauce and fire sauce in my fridge for quick last minute taco nights at the house. Tostitos habanero salsa is pretty good as well.

Now if you got the time homemade is always better!

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That burrito looks great Chris!
> 
> If you are in a pinch or don't have the time they make some pretty good pre-made commercial sauces at the store. Taco bell has a pretty good line. I keep a bottle of their chipotle sauce and fire sauce in my fridge for quick last minute taco nights at the house. Tostitos habanero salsa is pretty good as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks John for the tips and like appreciate them. My thinking now is to go with a pre-made brand for the sauce and tortillas. Then work my way up to making my own when I feel I have the basics down(and know what it should kind of taste like). Both those brands are available around here so I'll give them a go. I'll probably try both at the same time to see which one the wife likes best. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

forktender
 and @Hawging It thanks for the like(s) appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2019)

We keep a bottle of Fire Sauce around as well. Has some Heat but not stupid Hot...JJ


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 27, 2019)

im late to the party but im gonna throw out my go-to fish/shrimp taco sauce anyway.

equal parts mayo, sour cream, and slightly less milk (so its not to thin) i usually use 1 cup each
add some lemon juice (cant give exact amount as i dont measure, roughlt 1 lemon worth or slightly less)
2 bunches cillantro
2-3 garlic cloves
a packet of ranch dressing seasoning
and one or more habanero peppers( to taste, i like spice)

blend all of it up and done. Everyone i know who has tried it loves the stuff. its good and a veggie or chip dip too. also it freezes well if you make in a big batch.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2019)

Sounds good. Does it get 2-3 Cloves of Garlic? 2-3 Bulbs is 16 to 24 Cloves plus! About 2/3 Cup of Chopped Garlic...JJ


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 27, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds good. Does it get 2-3 Cloves of Garlic? 2-3 Bulbs is 16 to 24 Cloves plus!...JJ



Good catch! ill edit, Thanks Chef!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 28, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> im late to the party but im gonna throw out my go-to fish/shrimp taco sauce anyway.
> 
> equal parts mayo, sour cream, and slightly less milk (so its not to thin) i usually use 1 cup each
> add some lemon juice (cant give exact amount as i dont measure, roughlt 1 lemon worth or slightly less)
> ...



Sounds good Smokin, I always thought you weren't supposed to freeze mayo based dips so I've never done it? Something about the texture changing when you defrost them. 

Chris


----------

